# TV above pellet stove?



## hockeyfun1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Is this setup an issue? I previously had a 32" TV about 2.5 to 3 feet above the pellet stove insert. There didn't seem to be any issue. This new TV is now a 49". I also want to mount a sound bar below the TV about two feet above the pellet stove. It would go right below that little lip sticking out below the middle of the TV. Sound bar would go below the wooden lip rather than directly under the TV since there's no room and it needs to be mounted.

The heat blows towards my feet, which are about 24 inches away from the blower. It gets too hot for my feet so I'll put the couch here instead of recliner. I say this since the heat isn't being directly blown on the electronics but heat rises and it's still close. Average room temperature with the stove on is 75 to 82. Range has been 70 to 85.


----------



## fmsm (Nov 29, 2016)

I have never had an issue. Insert blowing toward my 65" and now a FS Accentra under a wall mounted 65".


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Nov 29, 2016)

55" hung over pellet stove for 10 years now. no issues. toshiba. electronics should be fine, just maintain combustible clearance to the stove per manual. the sound bar is probably a combustible. 2 feet above ought to be more than enough.


----------



## hockeyfun1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dr.Faustus said:


> 55" hung over pellet stove for 10 years now. no issues. toshiba. electronics should be fine, just maintain combustible clearance to the stove per manual. the sound bar is probably a combustible. 2 feet above ought to be more than enough.


How far should I keep the UPS battery backup away from the stove? It's to the left of the TV, and back a little. It's not seen in the picture.


----------



## bags (Nov 29, 2016)

hockeyfun1 said:


> How far should I keep the UPS battery backup away from the stove? It's to the left of the TV, and back a little. It's not seen in the picture.



Your UPS is probably fine where it is. Mine is right behind my stove to the right a bit but there is minimal heat there also on my P68. Same for the other too which is very similar.


----------



## hockeyfun1 (Nov 29, 2016)

bags said:


> Your UPS is probably fine where it is. Mine is right behind my stove to the right a bit but there is minimal heat there also on my P68. Same for the other too which is very similar.


I have a portable thermometer that is on top of the stove. I'll keep an eye on the temperature. Just out of curiosity, what size UPS do you use for your stove, or is it for other electronics?


----------



## womaus (Nov 29, 2016)

You'd have bigger heat issues with the TV if it was left in direct sunlight. I don't see any issues with over a fireplace, well above a pellet stove.

I don't like a TV that high myself...but then I'm not sitting in a recliner as you are.


----------



## hockeyfun1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm still playing around with the configuration of the living room. If the couch is right in front, I won't have the pellet stove burning my feet like with the recliner, but the viewing angle won't be as good. My living room is just a weird shape so I can't win either way.


----------

